# Interior Leather Replacement



## fm1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Like many others here, I have a rear headrest where the seam came apart. I took it to an upholstery shop and they told me they would have to make a new cover.

The problem is that they are having trouble matching the leather. I don’t want something that isn’t going to match and will look out of place. I have the anthracite black interior. Does anyone know which leather matches?


----------

